# No sheet....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CPU......cow pie university.

Cow-pieology 101: The Straight Poop on Cattle Nutrition

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Well that's something I didn't know! I'll start looking for the lava flows. LOL. Thanks Mike, made me laugh. I'll be out in the pasture this pm looking.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh crap... this breaks it down nicely. Thanks Mike if i knew this before i had forgotten and quit paying attention.


----------

